# Cooling a hot metal barn



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

Ive had rabbits in there for 2 yrs last yr i know it got hot but i think its hotter in there this yr. We been under a heat adviser for the last week with temps above 100. I bought a temperature gauge does inside and outside temps. Ive been keeping the temp inside the barn at 90 degrees. Thats with 7 fans going and me spraying the roof 2 times a day. Im hoping by spring to have the the insulation done in there. But can afford it right know. The barn faces east with a garage door and a little door on that side both open the west side has 1 window. We also pulled down 1 metal sheet at the peak on both ends and there are 2 vents on each side at the bottom of the barn. Ive got 2 fans up in the rafters 1 in the west side blowing out and the other in the middle of the barn blowing air towards the end fan. 1 sucking air in from the window. And the rest at the end of the cages or sides blowing on the rabbits. Ive got 1 fan per 2 rabbits. I also do frozen water jugs. What can i do differently?


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Is there any way you can open the bottom sides like under the hanging cages? I saw an old rabbit barn that had openings all along the lower sides of the buildings covered with hardware cloth to keep the varmints out. The guy had two huge fans on the upper sides of one end. This pulled the air from the side vents & pushed it out. This circulation of air helped to cool his rabbits. He did not like to put fans directly on the rabbitts as he thought they might inhale to much dust/fines.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

We used a swamp cooler at one end of our metal barn, plus sprinklers on the roof and shade trees the full length of the barn. And yes... our barn is open-ventilated, too! The swamp cooler was placed high... heat rises to the top and cool air sinks. It worked great! Temps are usually 90+ with lots of days over 100 degrees here in eastern WA state during the summer months.

Pat Lamar


----------



## mamato3 (Nov 1, 2008)

so it sounds like im doing everything i can right know swamp cooler is in the works for next yr to i would love to open the bottom but i much rather save my money for insulation and cages. I might open 1 side and see. Part of the reason i opened the tops i thought it would push the hot air out easier but it seams hotter in there know. Im thinking of planting some fruit trees, bushes and vines on the sides this fall or spring but have to be careful as my only sunny spot is in front of the barn which is my garden. Got to have my tomatoes


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

I wasn't able to convince my hubby to open the bottom, either, so he left a portion of the front open, instead. Indeed, he learned and did better with our 2nd barn. And, like you, our tomatoes were in the front of the barn, so the shade trees lined the back of the barn. Yes, it surely sounds like you're doing everything right so far.

Pat Lamar


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

mamato: given the set of circumstances you have to work with, you're doing everything you possibly can to cool the building. 

last year, just about this time, my son and i "bit" the bullet and bought the insulation for the "rabbit room". i got upset over seeing the rabbits in so much misery because of the heat. it was sure a rough two days getting that insulation in though. i thought i was going to melt down into my shorts before we were through.

check out craigslist: sometimes you can get some really good deals there and could quite possibly come across some insulation pretty cheap.

good luck

grumpy.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,
We used that TEC-foil insulation for our metal building. It looks like bubble wrap with aluminum foil fused to it. I couldn't believe the difference when it was put up. Stops all the radiant heat. It worked so well, we put it under the house on the floor joist and it kept the floors toasty warm in winter. Works very well but is expensive. You can put it up in the metal building with that allpurpose glue in a caulk gun. Our rabbits are really liking the difference in temp in their barn. Just a few well placed fans keeps them cool.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

KimTN said:


> We used that TEC-foil insulation for our metal building. It looks like bubble wrap with aluminum foil fused to it. I couldn't believe the difference when it was put up.


This is an excellent product. We used a similar product (I believe the brand name was Ayr-Foil) in our animal shed and were very pleased with it. We just stapled it to the rafters. 
It was very expensive in smaller rolls, but we paid very little more for a double size and had plenty left over for other projects. Good stuff!


----------

